# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Anh Pháp Thụy Sỹ Hà Lan Đức 9 ngày giá rẻ 0985157990

## hoanghue

*(Paris – Brussels – Amsterdam – Cologne – Frankfurt)*
*9 ngày/8 đêm – bao gồm cả thời gian bay*

*Ngày khởi hành dự kiến              : 26/3, 16/4, 30/4, 21/5, 28/5, 4/6, 18/6, 9/7, 23/7, 6/8, 20/8*
*Giá tour                                        :* *59.900.000đ/khách*
*Phụ trách tour                               :Hoàng Huệ Đ.thoại: 0985 157 990// 0120 855 6290 – 04. 38 545 888* 

*Thành phố Paris diễm lệ và phồn hoa với những công trình kiến trúc và lịch sử tuyệt đẹp, một “kinh đô ánh sáng” hấp dẫn cùng thời trang hàng hiệu cao cấp, cũng là nơi khởi nguồn những câu chuyện tình lãng mạn vào bậc nhất của nền điện ảnh thế giới… Và đó mới chỉ là một số rất ít trong những điều lí thú và hấp dẫn khi nói về nước Pháp.*

_Chỉ là một nước nhỏ với số dân 10 triệu người, nhưng vương quốc Bỉ lại là quốc gia chiếm vị trí quan trọng về kinh tế trong hệ thống các quốc gia khối châu Âu. Với những cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp và không khí trong lành, xứ sở Chocolate đã tạo ra sức hấp dẫn lạ thường cho những du khách đến tham quan nơi đây._

_Ở Hà Lan, du khách có cơ hội thăm thành phố Amsterdam bạt ngàn hoa tulip vào tháng 4, đầu tháng 5. Các khu phố bị phân cách nhau bởi hệ thống sông nước và kênh rạch chằng chịt giống như Venice của phương Bắc. Không muốn xa Hà Lan vì đất nước này có sức thu hút kỳ lạ, một chốn hư hư thực thực, thâm trầm mà dữ dội._

*NGÀY 01:  HÀNỘI – PARIS* 

Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Hà Nội, xe đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay đi Paris. Đoàn nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02: PARIS – CUNG ĐIỆN VERSAILLES – THÁP EIFFEL*  *(Ăn trưa, tối)* 

Tới *Paris* - _thủ đô của nước Pháp, nơi được mệnh danh là "Kinh đô ánh sáng". Paris còn là thành phố nổi tiếng về thời trang, nước hoa và các đồ trang sức. Chính điều này đã tạo cho thành phố sự danh tiếng về thanh lịch và hương vị. Nhiều lễ hội, buổi hoà nhạc và các nhà hát cùng với những hộp đêm nổi tiếng và lấp lánh tráng lệ đã tạo cho thành phố thêm sống động. Nhiều cây cầu, thuyền và các tượng đài cao lớn đã tạo nên những thắng cảnh tuyệt vời cho thành phố._ 
*Quý khách đi tham quan *cung điện* *Versailles* - _được đế chế Pháp xây dựng ở đỉnh cao của  thời kỳ hưng thịnh. Cung điện được xem là nơi đặt trụ sở chính của chính phủ và thủ đô chính trị của Pháp từ năm 1682 đến 1789. Điện Versailles tự hào về danh tiếng tráng lệ hiếm có của các cung điện, các vườn hoa của nó. Tại đây du khách có cơ hội tham quan thắng cảnh, các khu biệt thự trong cung điện với các tác phẩm mỹ thuật nổi tiếng từ thời vua Louis 14 với các phòng đại sảnh, các phòng sinh hoạt. Du khách sẽ hiểu thêm về cuộc sống cung đình của các triều đại vua Louis._
Chiều: 
*Tham quan *Notre Dame de Paris* - _Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris (bên ngoài) - và liên tưởng đến bộ phim “Thằng gù nhà thờ Đức Bà” được chuyển thể từ tác phẩm nổi tiếng của đại văn hào Victor Hugo. Quý khách leo 376 bậc thang lên Nhà thờ ngắm toàn cảnh sông Seine, vườn Hoàng Gia và công viên St.Cloud. Đặt chân lên viên gạch thiêng trước tam cấp của nhà thờ mà theo truyền thuyết thì sẽ trở thành người giàu có._
* Tiếp tục tham quan tháp *Eiffel* - _biểu tượng nổi tiếng nhất của Paris và vào buổi tối nó trở thành một biểu tượng toả sáng trong đêm giống như một đồ trang sức. Đến đây du khách được tự do chụp ảnh dưới chân tháp nổi tiếng thế giới này._
* Tham quan bằng *du thuyền trên sông Seine*: _đây là nét văn hoá đặc sắc của người dân Paris. Quý khách có cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những__ thắng cảnh của Paris trên du thuyền có sức chứa 1000 du khách trong khoảng 01 giờ 15 phút. Du khách sẽ thoả sức chụp hình các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Paris trên du thuyền: tháp Eiffel, nhà thờ Đức Bà Paris, Viện bảo tàng Văn hoá, tượng mẫu của Nữ thần Tự do và hàng chục cây cầu với đủ loại thiết kế khác nhau được xây dựng từ thế kỷ XV đến nay._ 
Sau bữa tối, Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Paris.

*NGÀY 03: PARIS - BẢO TÀNG LOURVE                          *  *(Ăn ba bữa)*

*Sáng:* Quý khách thăm viện *bảo tàng Louvre* _- Cung điện trước đây của các đời vua Pháp bắt đầu khởi công xây dựng từ năm 1902 và tiếp tục được mở rộng đến nay trở thành một trong những bảo tàng có những sưu tập nghệ thuật vĩ đại nhất của thế giới, nơi đây lưu trữ những tác phẩm nổi tiếng bậc nhất của lịch sử nghệ thuật như: Tượng Thần Vệ Nữ, bức họa còn nhiều bí ẩn về chân dung của nàng Mona Lisa... Du khách còn được chiêm ngưỡng các tác phẩm hội hoạ và điêu khắc thuộc các trường phái khác nhau trong từng giai đoạn lịch sử khác nhau của các quốc gia như: Pháp, La Mã cổ đại, Hy Lạp, Ai Cập._ 
*Chiều:* *Dạo qua *đại lộ thiên đàng Champs Elysees* - _là đại lộ nổi tiếng  gắn liền với niên đại từ nền Cộng hoà thứ hai, khi các nhà hàng và các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí trở lên phổ biến._ 
*Tham quan và chụp hình *Arc de Triomphe* - Khải Hoàn Môn, Quảng trường *Tracodro* - quảng trường mang tên *Hoà Hợp.* 
*Thăm *La Defense Quarter* - _khu phố hiện đại nhất Paris với những cửa hàng thời trang cao cấp hàng đầu của châu Âu và thế giới, nơi toạ lạc nhiều toà nhà cao tầng với các kiểu kiến trúc lạ mắt_. 
Tự do shopping tại trung tâm thương mại Galleries Lafayette, Printemps... với các mặt hàng đang giảm giá đến 80% như: Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Prada, Versace...
_Quý khách có thể xem Show Moulin Rouge// Lido Show với các vũ đoàn hoành tráng nhất Châu Âu trình diễn (kinh phí quý khách tự túc, vui lòng đăng ký với hướng dẫn viên ngay khi đến Paris)._ 
Đêm nay Quý khách nghỉ tại khách sạn ở Paris.

*NGÀY 04: PARIS – BRUSSELS (BỈ)                                   *  *(Ăn ba bữa)*

Sáng: Quý khách khởi hành đi *Brussels* – _thủ đô Vương Quốc Bỉ, nơi định cư chính của các gia đình Hoàng gia, và là nơi đặt trụ sở của các tổ chức lớn: Cộng đồng Châu Âu (European Union) và khối NATO. Thành phố đa ngôn ngữ cộng theo sự ảnh hưởng của các phong cách kiến trúc khác nhau, cùng với các công viên cây xanh rộng lớn và các đô thị với những khối tháp hiện đại. Thủ đô Brussels - được xem là thủ đô thương mại, là trái tim của Châu Âu và luôn tự hào về sự phong phú toàn cầu của các cửa hiệu mua sắm._ 
Chiều: Chiêm ngưỡng tác phẩm *Manekan Pis* - _bức tượng chú bé đứng " Tè"_ - biểu tượng độc đáo của Brussels. 
Tham quan *Quảng trường Grand Place* - một trong những quảng trường cổ nhất Thế giới. 
Chụp hình và ngắm nhìn *The Royal Palaces* – cung điện Hoàng Gia. 
Chụp hình lưu niệm tại *Atomium* - _được thiết kế độc đáo theo mẫu hình phân tử cao 102mét, xây dựng nhân dịp Hội chợ Exxpo 58_.
Sau bữa tối, Quý khách nghỉ tại khách sạn ở Brussels.

*NGÀY 05:  BRUSSELS         - AMSTERDAM          (HÀ LAN)          * *(Ăn ba bữa)*

Sáng: Khởi hành đi Amsterdam – Hà Lan
Chiều:
Tham quan *Amsterdam* bạt ngàn hoa tulip - _được biết đến là thành phố Venice của phương Bắc, là một thành phố tráng lệ và có vị trí thấp hơn so với mực nước biển. Các khu phố đều bị phân cách nhau bởi vô số các hệ thống sông nước và kênh đào. Nó cũng nổi tiếng về các công trình kiến trúc, đặc biệt là các kiến trúc mặt tiền của các ngôi nhà gạch hẹp, cao và các bảo tàng tráng lệ, cũng như các kiến trúc cổ vẫn được gìn giữ bởi chính những chủ nhân vĩ đại của đất nước._ 
Tham quan *nhà máy sản xuất kim cương (Coster Diamond)*, nơi thể hiện công nghệ chế tác kim cương vào bậc nhất thế giới, ngay cả vương miện của Nữ hoàng Anh cũng được chế tạo tại đây.
*Du thuyền 01 giờ trên kênh đào Ams*, ngắm cảnh quảng trường Dam, cầu Skinny, bảo tàng Rijk, nhà ga trung tâm và hệ thống kênh đào từ thế kỷ XVII. 
Tự do tham quan khu *Phố Đèn đỏ* (Red Light District) nổi tiếng của *Hà Lan.* 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở *Amsterdam*.

*NGÀY 06:  AMSTERDAM – COLOGNE         (ĐỨC)                * *(Ăn ba bữa)*

Sáng: Tiếp tục tham quan Amsterdam: 
*Làng chài Zaanse Schans* - cánh đồng quê Hà Lan với nhiều Windmills (Quạt gió, Cối Xay gió), tham quan *Cheese Factory* - cơ sở sản xuất Formage (pho-mát) nổi tiếng, *Wooden Shoes Shop* - xưởng sản xuất guốc truyền thống của Hà Lan. 
Chiều: Khởi hành đến thành phố *Cologne* - _nằm bên bờ sông Rhine thơ mộng, là thành phố lớn thứ 4 và là một trong những thành phố cổ nhất của nước Đức. Từ thời La Mã cổ đại đã có câu nói: “Chưa ghé Cologne, có nghĩa là chưa đến nước Đức"_*.*
Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng rồi về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi để tiếp tục thăm Cologne vào sáng mai.

*NGÀY 07:  COLOGNE         - BONN - FRANKFURT               * *(Ăn ba bữa)*

*Sáng:* Thăm quan *Cologne* với *nhà thờ Dom* - một trong những nhà thờ cổ nhất thế giới với kiến trúc Gothic thời phục hưng đầy sắc mầu cổ tích. Nhà thờ này được xem như linh hồn của thành phố cổ *Cologne.*
*Chiều:* Quý khách khởi hành đi *Bonn* - _Đ__úng như cái tên dễ đọc dễ mến, một_ _thành phố__ xinh xắn nằm bên bờ sông Rhein hiền hòa, và còn được mệnh danh là_ _thành phố__ của văn hóa và nghệ thuật._ Đây là quê hương của nhạc sỹ thiên tài Beethoven, thăm nhà tưởng niệm Beethoven. 
* Thăm quan bên ngoài và chụp hình các trường đại học nổi tiếng của Bonn, toà nhà thị chính cổ.   
Quý khách khởi hành đi *Frankfurt* _-_ *là thủ đô tài chính của châu Âu. Frankfurt được biết đến như một thành phố của business (kinh doanh, thương mại), của những ngân hàng, những hãng bảo hiểm và công ty tài chính ken đặc trong những tòa nhà chọc trời vươn mình bên sông Rheine*
Chiều: Thăm *quảng trường Romerberg, Goethes House Museum, chụp hình bên ngoài City Hall* - Toà thị chính xây dựng thế kỷ 15, ngắm và chụp hình bên ngoài *Nhà thờ lớn Dom, Romer*.  
Thời gian còn lại tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc mua sắm đồ hiệu, mỹ phẩm, quà lưu niệm cho người thân. 
Ăn ba bữa. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ở Frankfurt.

*NGÀY 08:  FRANKFURT – HÀ NỘI                                   * *(Ăn sáng)*

Sau bữa sáng, chào tạm biệt *nước Đức* xinh đẹp, Quý khách gói kỹ những hình ảnh đẹp, những trải nghiệm thú vị, những nụ cười và cảm xúc tuyệt vời trong chuyến du lịch Châu Âu này để mang về Việt Nam chia sẻ với người thân, bạn bè. Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 09:  HÀ NỘI                                           * 

Tới Nội Bài, xe đưa Quý khách về điểm hẹn trong thành phố. Kết thúc chương trình. Alibaba Tours hẹn gặp lại Quý khách trong những chương trình du lịch tiếp theo.

*CHI PHÍ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH GHÉP ĐOÀN*

*SỐ LƯỢNG KHÁCH*
*NGƯỜI LỚN*
*TRẺ EM*
*(Từ 2 đến 12 tuổi ngủ cùng với bố mẹ)*
*Chi phí phòng đơn*

*Ghép từ 15-25 khách*
*59.900.000đ*
*52.900.000đ*
*10.800.000đ*



*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi quốc tế từ Hà Nội – Paris// Frankfurt – Hà Nội.
- Khách sạn 3* tiêu chuẩn quốc tế tại các thành phố. Giờ nhận phòng sớm nhất từ 14h00; trả phòng muộn nhất 12h00.
- 02 người /phòng. Phòng 3 sẽ được bố trí khi cần thiết vì lý do giới tính. 
Khách sạn sẽ được bố trí xa trung tâm hoặc thành phố khác trong trường hợp đoàn đi trùng vào đúng thời điểm các hội chợ lớn diễn ra tại các nước Châu Âu. Hạng khách sạn không đổi.
- Ăn số bữa theo chương trình.
- Vận chuyển bằng xe du lịch tiêu chuẩn
- Phí tham quan thắng cảnh vào cửa một lần. 
- Hướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt đi cùng từ Việt Nam.
- Visa nhập cảnh các nước Châu Âu. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch mức tối đa 50.000 USD/vụ của hãng Bảo hiểm toàn cầu AIG. Với khách trên 65 tuổi, mức bảo hiểm tối đa 25.000 USD/vụ

*Không bao gồm**:*
- Chi phí cá nhân và các chi phí khác phát sinh ngoài chương trình, ngủ phòng đơn, hộ chiếu, tiền đi lại ngoài giờ, đồ uống,....
- Tiền boa cho HDV và lái xe ở nước ngoài
(mức thông lệ tối thiểu là khoảng 7-8 EUR/ngày/ người, tùy theo số lượng khách trong đoàn). 
- Tiền Tip cho người khuân vác đồ tại sân bay, khách sạn, và các điểm công cộng khác (mức thông lệ tối thiểu khoảng 5EUR/kiện hành lý).
- Hoá đơn VAT (Nếu khách lấy VAT).
- Phụ thu phí tham quan các điểm thắng cảnh không bao gồm trong chương trình.
- Hành lý quá cước theo quy định.

*THỦ TỤC HỒ SƠ ĐĂNG KÝ**: (Sẽ gửi kèm chương trình tour)*
Quý khách cần phải hoàn thành thủ tục hồ sơ chậm nhất vào trước 30 ngày so với ngày đoàn dự kiến khởi hành.
Theo quy định thời gian xét duyệt tối thiểu là 21 ngày làm việc tính từ ngày nộp hồ sơ so với ngày dự kiến khởi hành. 

*THÔNG TIN THÊM**:*
1/ Chương trình có thể được điều chỉnh về thời gian khởi hành, lịch trình hoặc giá theo lịch bay của hãng Hàng không hoặc theo tình hình thực tế (Nếu trong trường hợp bất khả kháng về lượng khách tập hợp không đủ một đoàn 16 người hoặc tình trạng chỗ trên chuyến bay hoặc tình trạng xét duyệt visa của ĐSQ), nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm tham quan trên. Mong Quý khách thông cảm.
2/ Ngày khởi hành chính xác của đoàn sẽ căn cứ vào tình trạng xét duyệt visa của ĐSQ.
3/ Hộ chiếu và vé máy bay của Quý khách sẽ được HDV bảo quản suốt hành trình cho đến sau trình diện hộ chiếu cơ quan hữu quan để xác nhận đã có dấu nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam khi chuyến đi kết thúc.(nếu có). 
4/ Giá không áp dụng cho đoàn đi vào mùa cao điểm và các ngày hội, lễ, hội chợ.....mang tính chất quốc tế hoặc Quốc gia tại thành phố mà đoàn đi qua. Trong trường hợp không thay đổi được ngày đi, khách sạn có thể sẽ đặt ở xa trung tâm hoặc ở thành phố khác để tránh trường hợp tăng giá.
5/ Giá trên có thể thay đổi theo ngày Quý khách đăng ký tour. Giá áp dụng theo giá công bố trên webside: www.alibabatours.vn
6/ Giờ bay và giờ trong lịch trình chỉ mang tính chất tham khảo, giờ chính xác sẽ căn cứ vào xác nhận cuối cùng trước khi đoàn lên đường, và tình hình thực tế. Mong Quý khách thông cảm.

*QUY  ĐỊNH  ĐÓNG TIỀN TOUR**:*
Đợt I: Quý khách đặt cọc 30.000.000 VND/ khách để làm thủ tục Visa & đặt vé máy bay. 
Đợt II:Quý khách đóng nốt số tiền tour còn lại ngay sau khi có kết quả visa hoặc sớm hơn nếu có thông báo.
*Liên hệ đặt tour*: Alibaba Tours

*Ms. Hoàng Huệ –**0985157990*
*196 Thượng Đình – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội*
*huehoang1990@gmail.com*
*Website:* *www.alibabatours.vn*

----------

